# Advice on different vendors



## Johanvdmrw (11/2/16)

Hi guys, hope you are well? Again I apologize if this has been posted in the past. If it has I was not able to find it  .

So basically I am this close (holding my fingers very close together) to pull the trigger on my first order of DYI stuff. But I want to know from the guys that are already into DYI mixing what place has the best products (taste-wise and health-wise).

So I am looking at getting either option A or option B :

--VG--

A - http://valleyvapour.co.za/product/vegetable-glycerine-vg/ 500ml@R90
OR
B - http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-E-liquid-Bases/DIY-VG-0-500ml 500ml@R55

--PG--

A - http://valleyvapour.co.za/product/propylene-glycol-pg/ 500ml@R165
OR
B - http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-E-liquid-Bases/DIY-PG-0-500ml 500ml@R55

--NIC--36MG--

A - http://valleyvapour.co.za/product/unflavoured-nicotine-e-liquid/ 100ml@R180
OR 
B - http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-E-liquid-Bases/DIY-VG-36-100ml 100ml@175

Option A = R435
Option B = R285

So I want to know from you guys what option you would suggest? And also why is there such a big difference in the prices between these 2 makes do you think? Is this a case of more expensive is better?

The flavours I will work out differently as they depend on the recipes. But as a general rule, are the FA or the Capella brands better?
I know that I could've gotten the DYI kit from Skyblue, but my contact at Lasec already hooked me up with everyting I need for my minilab.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Stosta (11/2/16)

I started off my DIY with Skyblue, and I was really happy with their service, and would totally recommend them! In saying that, I haven't tried Valley Vapour, it looks as though they have a real nice range.

In terms of health I don't think you should have any concerns with either of these vendors. So I would personally build up a cart on both sites, see which one you're happier with, and PULL THE TRIGGER!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ettiennedj (11/2/16)

Also noticed that atomixvapes have a rather large selection. I haven't dabbled in DIY yet but they might be worth a look.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (11/2/16)

For me, its not about the cost and rather the vendor I trust most. For VG, PG and flavour concentrates, I use Valley Vapour. If Valley is out of stock, then Skyblue or Atomix Vapes. Nicotine I havent bought from any vendors listed here in a while now, but generally used Skyblue exclusively for nicotine.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (11/2/16)

They're all pretty much the same, I chose VV FA flavours cos cape town, but do the pg and vg from Vapour mountain.(100ml)
Best priced is also a good option.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley (11/2/16)

FA flavours are more concentrated than others, so you will get more bang for your buck. Keep that in mind as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie (11/2/16)

VapeOWave also has a nice range and good prices. I buy my nic, pg and vg through them. Haven't had hassles yet.

Maybe check them out too?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie (11/2/16)

I dig TFA flavours, but it's a b$tch sometimes to get everything you want from one vendor, but I almost always get every flavour I need between vapeowave and valleyvapour. I haven't gone into detail, but by quickly checking to me it looks like vapeowave beats prices on almost everything...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (11/2/16)

Prime Nic, it makes a big difference!

Flavours you need to try both as they are quite different

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Johanvdmrw (17/2/16)

Thanks for the advice guys. Got my kit this morning. I will order prime nic from Valley Vapour on my next batch.
Gonna be mixing tonight!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

